
Crypto horror stories (2016) [pdf] - bcaa7f3a8bbc
https://cr.yp.to/talks/2016.06.23/slides-djb-20160623-16x9.pdf
======
JoachimS
A great presentation by DJB
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Daniel_J._Bernstein](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Daniel_J._Bernstein)).

And yes, this is about crypto. Not blockchains.

~~~
bcaa7f3a8bbc
More about RC4 and good ciphers:

[https://cr.yp.to/talks/2015.10.05/slides-
djb-20151005-4x3.pd...](https://cr.yp.to/talks/2015.10.05/slides-
djb-20151005-4x3.pdf)

(previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10345965](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10345965))

 _ProTip: switch to presentation mode to view horizontal slides._

More about constant-time code:

[https://cr.yp.to/talks/2018.07.11/slides-
djb-20180711-sortin...](https://cr.yp.to/talks/2018.07.11/slides-
djb-20180711-sorting-4x3.pdf)

More about Post-Quantum Cryptography:

[https://pqcrypto.org/](https://pqcrypto.org/)

